# Fish breeding



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey all so after some searching I seem to only be able to find people who want to breed or how to get fish to breed etc... 
I'm actually wondering say if I get some platies or 3 or 4 cories is it best to somehow get all males so they don't breed or does that not work. Or if they do breed what in the heck do I do with them? Mostly though how do i not get them to breed if that isn't cruel to the fish.


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

check the livebearers section...you might find some useful info there. i have platy's that im trying to breed right now. if you dont want them to breed and you ddont wanna stress the females...get all males. you need at least 3 females to every 1 male to keep them from chasing the female to death. so if you do this ratio you will end up with fry..the mother will eat most of them. the smart ones that hide well will survive. bottom line is if you dont want fry get all males.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

If I am not mistaken I do believe Platy's can change sexes


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Unfortunately I've run across this problem as well with platies...I would like them in my tank but am concerned about fry. Livebearers just seem to be easier to breed and be more successful in the fry growing to adulthood. At least that's how a beginner like myself sees it! I know it's part of nature and having an aquarium, but I've got alot on my plate already and don't want to have a harder time with the introduction of fry 

Bottom line for me, if I get a platy, it'll just be one, and hopefully remain a male *r2


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

try convicts, those are the guppies of the cichlid world. tons of egg laying cichlids tend to their young more diligently then humans do.


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

thats the first ive heard of a platy changing sex....the males are very different as they have the gonopodium...im not saying you are wrong but i just have not heard of it and i have been looking into platies on a daily basis for a while now.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I remember reading about that somewhere too...I was shocked to hear such a thing! Too bad I don't remember what site I was on.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There are several species of fish that will change sex, but I have never seen or heard of any livebearers doing that. In most cases its just a late blooming male. If you don't want fry the best thing to do is get all males. They will chase each other, and if the tank is big enough there will be little to no stress.


----------

